# How is Japan



## abkada

I want to visit Japan, but before that i would like to know is current situation after the tsunami and the nuclear leaks. who can help me? give me proper articles to read regarding the matter please? thank you:confused2:


----------



## sysop32

abkada said:


> I want to visit Japan, but before that i would like to know is current situation after the tsunami and the nuclear leaks. who can help me? give me proper articles to read regarding the matter please? thank you:confused2:


Well, I'm not quite sure but perhaps it would get you more info if you visit this place


----------



## marv

I'm an American permanently residing in Japan. OK. the tsunami has come and gone.The safety factor is extremely high with very little threat of it recurring anytime in the near future. Radiation leakage is reported to have come under control. The proper articles to read? I am not aware of any special publications. I get most of my information from The Japan Times. I guess Google might be right on top of that info. You might try them. The cost of living? As they say in Brooklyn, NY., "moida". A very expensive place to visit, so be prepared to spend a little more than you would expect to.
The cherry trees are 
presently in full bloom. Google <Cherry Blossom Time in Japan>. Its a very short season, and it'll be over in about seven days. Hope I've been of some help. Marv


----------



## sakura

Hello, Japan is perfectly alright since tsunami. It's a beautiful country with a beautiful people.  As far as I am concerned the radiation and leak is under control. The government is doing their best for the safety of it's people. If you wan't to now more about the current status of japan try searching it in google; better yet you can visit " asahishinbun. or Japan Times. com it'll keep you update about the current events in Japan .

I hope it helps.


----------



## Clasevilla

sakura said:


> Hello, Japan is perfectly alright since tsunami. It's a beautiful country with a beautiful people.  As far as I am concerned the radiation and leak is under control. The government is doing their best for the safety of it's people. If you wan't to now more about the current status of japan try searching it in google; better yet you can visit " asahishinbun. or Japan Times. com it'll keep you update about the current events in Japan .
> 
> I hope it helps.


Well said sakura, I can say Japan is beautiful and it would be awesome to experience their unique culture among other asian countries


----------

